# Painted Bunting



## Headshot (Feb 2, 2005)

*Painted Bunting and Oryx*

Here is a picture of the painted bunting that comes to the feeder.

Also shown is the latest addition to the Scimitar Horned Oryx herd with his mommy. They are eating our newly sodded Zoysia yard.

Scott


----------



## Aquaman (Aug 16, 2004)

Wow-

Where was this picture taken?


----------



## Headshot (Feb 2, 2005)

We are between New Braunfels and Canyon lake. That feeder is off the back porch about four feet from the house and about fifteen feet from the window. The hi-res version is beautiful.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Nice Pics Scott. When's the blackbuck cookoff going to happen??? JK>


----------



## Headshot (Feb 2, 2005)

It wont be too long now, they are like rabbits. We have had two new ones born in the last week or so. That would put us at about 21 or 22.


----------

